# Tequila Lime Chicken



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tequila Lime Chicken

3-5 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts, washed and trimmed
2 large limes (zested and juiced)
½ cup Jose Cuervo Gold tequila
2 jalapenos, seeded and deveined (minced)
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon fresh ground black pepper
½ teaspoon ground coriander
Add chicken breasts to a gallon size reseal able bag. Combine remaining ingredients in a medium bowl. Whisk to combine. Seal bag. 
Flip bag back and forth to combine and fully coat chicken. 
Place in refrigerator and marinate chicken for 30 minutes-overnight. If marinating for hours, remember to flip the bag over a few 
times to keep the chicken coated and moist.
Preheat grill to medium-high. Place chicken on the counter to come to room temp while grill is heating.
Grill chicken about 4-5 minutes on each side. Serve and enjoy.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds real tasty.


----------

